# Extended Bulls



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

What a great year it has been on the extended. I've had the pleasure of meeting some great guys and seeing some awesome country. Having never killed (or shot) a bull I came as close to shooting one as I probably could have without taking a shot this year. It was lightly raining I went in solo to a spot I've glassed a few Bulls. I cow called and immediately got a loud bugle uphill from me. I heard him come down the hill. It was a good 6x6 bull. He was hot and he was coming in fast. He crossed in front of me through the oak brush at 40 yards no shot. Then he walked up the ridge and I had him at 68 yards. I was at full draw when he turned broadside and just sat there level from me. I comfortably shoot out to 80 yards on a regular basis. I decided not to shoot (light rain and slight wind) thinking he would come in closer. He decided to leave. I have been thinking about it ever since. My question for the veterans out there is did I make the right decision? What could I have done differently? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was able to get a picture of him as he went to the other hillside.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

All I have to say is I'd rather read a post like this then...
"Anyone have a blood tracking dog?"
Sounds like a fun year though.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

You are never wrong passing a shot that does not feel right. Even at 20 yards. We owe it to the animals we hunt to only take high percentage shots. Those are for us to decide and its different for each person. I commend you for not shooting.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback gents. Whenever I pass a shot I always study the situation later to figure out if it was the right decision. A lot of my buddies will say "with elk it's a bigger target." I always reply with "but elk are a tougher animal." I've followed wounded elk before. It sucks for the hunter and sucks more for the animal.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I would have done exactly what you would have, whether you would have taken that shot or not you used your BETTER judgement with what you felt comfortable with and thought about what was the right ethical thing to do. Rather than well I'll just shoot and see what happens. Kudos to you for being a hunter that makes the rest of us proud to share the mountain with.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input Gro.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

+1 to all the above.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

You make the right call. If the shot does not feel right don't take the shot.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I passed on many bulls during my LE tag. Ended up eating it because I never had that "perfect" shot. Two really good ones at 20 and 30 yards, both with some branches covering the kill zone. In the end I'm glad I didn't wound and later lose a big bull. 

You did the right thing.


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks again for the input. Maybe I can finally get some sleep. Haha. Sorry to hear about your LE tag Bowhunter. It still sounds like you had an amazing time.


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

I could be wrong but sounds like you're just getting into bow hunting. If that's the case and you're getting that close to bulls on the extended that's a great accomplishment in the first place, for anyone. 

You made the right call. You've still got a week to go stick one, good luck!


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would defiantly classify myself as beginner when it comes to elk hunting with a bow. I've only been bow hunting 7 years. I've killed cow elk, muleys, and antelope with my bow. But never a bull. It has become an obsession for me to kill a mature bull with a bow. I've had the opportunity to hunt with some amazing mentors and have learned a ton. I still have a lot to learn. I enjoy reading the posts from all you veteran hunters. Thanks again.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel that you are the only one qualified to determine whether or not you made the right decision. No one else was there with you to see the conditions, range, angle, and all other factors going into making the shot. Ultimately if you felt that you shouldn't have tried to take the shot, you felt that way for a reason. To recognize and listen to your "gut" or instinct even though everything else is screaming at you to "SHOOT!!!", I think is commendable. Congratulations on getting within range of a trophy bull elk and to do it on the front extended! That is not an easy task. 

Bryce


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input Bryce.


----------

